# Lost my best buddy today...



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

Is a very sad day today - lost my best buddy - Buster went away as we were driving to take him to our vet (almost 25 miles - too far!). He was with us up to the end anyway and I don't think suffered much.

He had some kind of bronchitis according to our vet - had it for a week or two, maybe longer - darn stuff is hard to spot - he seemed almost normal - just had coughing spells a few times a day - IT IS NOTHING TO FOOL WITH!!!!!

He should have been at the vets until he was all better, but of course that can be expensive but he was a GREAT little cat - couldn't ask for a better one! He gave us 5 years of "cat love" anyway and that's worth a lot. I think there's a picture on here somewhere of me holding him in my lap - a favorite spot of his and of course always in my heart.

Just knew you all would be the best/first ones to share this with.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss  I am sure he knew that he was loved by you and that you did your best for him 

Hayley x x x


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At least he didn't suffer and was with you and loved till the end


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.  

Buster was a beautiful part of your life, as all of our kitty-loves are. He crossed the Rainbow Bridge securely knowing you two were bonded by your hearts.

We all feel the pain of losing a very special friend and member of the family, and share your grief. We all send to you our compassion and understanding through our mutual love for our own kitties as well as the kitties we have come to know through the forum.

Bless you for giving Buster such a special life. He is at peace and will be waiting to greet you when the day comes.

Take heart and know that we are sending love and condolences to you, and sweet kitty kisses to your special guy...he may not be here in body, but he will always be a part of you.

Rest in Peace, dear Buster


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Buster.


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

So sorry. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so terribly sorry. I know the awful emptiness in your heart when you lose a beloved pet. I wish you great peace of mind. Buster is now surrounded by love. God bless.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

soooooooooooooo sorry


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

*Buster...*

Thanks so much to all.

To Buster -

Do you believe in love at first sight? I sure do. That how it kind of was with Buster. 

We had been buying eggs from a young couple who in addition to having chickens had cats too. I don't remember exactly when I first saw/met Buster (they called him "Garfield" I think - I changed that quick!). I do remember a very friendly, sweet cat that just walked over to me (in that slow, VERY casual way cats do) and said "Hello" ("meow") - enought to melt your heart in a second! So guess that's what love at first sight is - picked the little guy up he fit just right in my arms and woe... instant purring! Well, it was many weeks later before I got him - mainly because we had just lost another VERY SPECIAL cat...Scamper (ran over on the road - another very sad day!) - took quite sometime to get over that but I remembered the little cat at the egg farm, so thought about it and then asked them if I could have him (actually was never a problem with them - guess they had too many cats and were always trying to find homes for them (to put it mildly?). Sure remember driving home with him the first time...he was kinda scared (not used to riding in a car), but he adapted (and adopted) real quick. Lots of attention and love helped a lot (mamacat wasn't too happy, but Buster was ALWAYS good to her and she finally, but reluctantly, took to him too...she IS something else!).

He's had as best a cat life as we could give him I think - was allowed to go in or out whenever he wanted - our cats have their own cat door. We live in the country with lots of woods around, birds, squirrels, and of course MICE! Always bought whatever cat food he (and the other 2 - Fluffy and Mamacat) wanted - he sure liked Nine Lives canned food - ESPECIALLY Ocean Whitefish and a couple others and anything else he liked.

Well maybe enough of my blubbering...life goes on...and I still got

*FLUFFY!*


Buster was his "uncle" - I think I put a picture of him and Buster on here once - let me know if you can't find it and I'll put it on someway.

Love and enjoy your special kitties every day, do all you can with them, and HAVE THEIR HEALTH CHECKED REGULARLY BY A COMPETENT, CARING VET!!!

GOD BLESS,

Buster's (PRIVILEGED) owner,

Bob


----------



## jenjen1204 (Jul 14, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss :-(

It makes me a bit scared though. I just took my cat to the vet on tues because she had a cough. The prescripted an antibiotic. She seems to be getting better, but it's scarey stuff.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Buster, I know how heartbreaking it is when you lose one of your puss cat babies. 

rest in peace little one 

x


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Buster.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Buster...*



buster's owner said:


> Thanks so much to all.
> 
> To Buster -
> 
> ...


Bob!!, that is such a sweet story!!, but I'm so sorry you lost Buster, that is sad 

Was he an orange tabby?

I just got an orange tabby 6 weeks ago from the shelter  He is the most adorable, passionate, yet destructive brattiest cat I've ever seen, LOL!! Really he is very sweet. I lost my Jazzy this past May. I had her 10.5 years. Lost her to hepatic lipidosis. A few weeks later I went to the shelter and got this guy.... he is sure full of life. I like what you said that Buster lived the best cat life he could, I like that. I think that's when you know someone really loves an animal when they give them a good life!! God bless... maybe you find as much love from another kitty as you did Buster. May he rest in peace.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh such a sweet story how you met Buster. Found one of my cats the same way (Love at first sight). So yes I do believe. Buster was so loved by you and I'm sure he loved you back just as much. Cherish the memories and may Buster play happily at the Bridge.


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you jazzo - yes he was an orange tabby - his picture is posted in my cat photos. I'll add the one of him and Fluffy soon.


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

There are so many loving and deserving Cats - of all ages that I am sure you will find a kitty who will fill your life. Do you live in the northern Texas area? If so I may have some fosters or kittens that need homes which another member is working on trying to locate for them. Regardless of where you live "google" to see what is avaiable and let us know who you find....goo luck on your kitty crusade!  

Pardon confusion, I'm exhausted so it most likely makes no sense at all. Fee free to pm me!
Brynn


----------

